# Any cubers in Sunnyvale CA?



## kingi2001 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi,
I am moving soon (~1 month) to sunnyvale, CA.
So, i wanted to know if there are any 13-15 years old cubers in the area.
(Just thought it will be nice to know some people there before moving..)


----------



## Fawn (Jul 25, 2014)

I personally don't, but I know that competitions are held in Sunnyvale each year.


----------



## GrandSlam (Aug 23, 2014)

I live just over the hill in Santa Cruz County, and I come over there when they have competitions. Also, I was told that they are planning another competition sometime this year.


----------



## Tom606060 (Aug 23, 2014)

Im in Fairfield CA . Small city near sacramento.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Aug 23, 2014)

I live in West San Jose and got all excited when I saw the title of this post, only to find that I fall way outside your specified age range (I'm 22). SORRY


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 23, 2014)

I live in south San Jose. I'm also a BASC organiser, and we hold all our competitions at the Sunnyvale Moose Lodge.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 14, 2014)

I live in Cupertino, and I'm 13 


I'm having a meetup in the area on(probably) Sunday september 21, in a local library(not yet determined)
Anyone interested?


----------

